# The Stranger Within Our Gates



## N. Eshelman (May 1, 2008)

Here is a letter that I received today from my friend, Edgar. He is Latino and Reformed and has a large heart for his people. 

Discuss amongst yourselves: 

On this May Day, as we see in the news or in your home town the Latino/Mexica people protesting and marching for immigration rights, I would like to offer these insights and even challenge.

How will the Reformed and Presbyterian Church respond to the growing number of immigrants, particularly the Latino/Mexica immigrants, which are the largest group?

Will individual Reformed and Presbyterians jump on the Republican, Nationalist, anti-immigration band wagon and thus alienate the immigrants from even giving an audience to the Reformed Faith? Speaking out against the "invasion" of the other cultures within our borders and wish to turn these "illegals" over to ICE (Immigration and Customs Enforcement)?

OR

Will the Reformed and Presbyterian Church/individuals act like Christ and stretch out their hands to the disliked and unloved Samaritans of our time? Dine with the harlots and tax collectors (so to speak or as many see the immigrants)? The duty of Christians is to proclaim the Gospel to all people regardless of their social standing, and not to be an agent to oppress those that are perceived below their status.

We talk about sending missionaries to foreign lands, what will we do with those from foreign lands that are at our doorstep? Ignore them or reach out to them with the one True Gospel? Many of them are Roman Catholic or Muslim by profession, WE can reach out to them and by the power of the Gospel and the work of the Holy Spirit they can become followers of Christ.

The Church has a tremendous opportunity and even obligation to reach out to the newly arrival in this nation. I pray that the Church does not squander this due to political ideology that can cause Christians to act contrary to the Gospel proclamation as was done towards the African-Americans.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 2, 2008)

Good post Nate. It is important that Christians get their socio-politcal ethics from the Bible and not from GOP or British Conservative politicians. Although I do not believe that immigrants should be citizens until they become members of a Protestant church, nevertheless, there should be no restrictions upon them sojourning in our nations (as long as they do not openly practice false religion, and there is no welfare state for them - or anyone else - to live off).


----------

